# Leonard Nimoy Passes away at age 83



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just saw that Leonard Nimoy Passed away at age 83 

I can honestly say that this was a surprise, I really liked him as an actor in Star Trek, Spock, you will will be missed.
"Live long and Prosper"

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/a...nimoy-spock-of-star-trek-dies-at-83.html?_r=0


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

He will be missed. A great actor and from all accounts a great person outside of the film world as well. 
"live long and prosper". 

He died of end-stage chronic obstructive pulmonary disease.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

His work will always remain legendary.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wow, so sad. He WAAAS getting up there, but he will be missed.


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

"Of all the souls I have encountered in my travels, his was the most... human."


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, now you have me remembering all those sayings that he made famous
"I have been, and always shall be, your friend"

He actually did a commercial for our telephone company here in my home city back in the late 70s for pagers they were selling.
http://youtu.be/3Xlg5c6haFk

George Takei posted this, "_Today, the world lost a great man, and I lost a great friend. We return you now to the stars, Leonard. You taught us to "Live Long And Prosper," and you indeed did, friend. I shall miss you in so many, many ways_".

And Shatner said, "_I loved him like a brother. We will all miss his humor, his talent, and his capacity to love_"


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is ironic that a man of such passion and conscience made his mark playing a half human, half vulcan that struggled with his humanity. Few have struggled less with it in life than did Leonard Nimoy. He was as human as one could be and I am happy to share a name with him.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

lcaillo said:


> It is ironic that a man of such passion and conscience made his mark playing a half human, half vulcan that struggled with his humanity. Few have struggled less with it in life than did Leonard Nimoy. He was as human as one could be and I am happy to share a name with him.


Well said, he'll be missed by millions.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Just heard the news this morning..A great loss to the sci-fi world..
I think Spocks gestures and statements were copied my more people than any other sci-fi actor in history!
The man Leonard Nimoy and the character Mr. Spock will be missed..


----------

